# Senior pics.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry guys but I just needed a place to vent. This really irritated me. A while ago my family and I headed up to the mountains to take some family photos. While we were there photos were taken for my nephews senior pictures. My nephew submitted the photo he had chosen and the photo was refused by the school district for 4 reasons. 1st reason was that he had a Marlin 30-30 over his shoulder. 2nd reason he was using his full name and it was too long. 3rd reason was that he was wearing a cowboy hat. 4th reason was that the background was too pretty. I don't agree with it but I can slightly understand about the rifle over his shoulder. The other reasons I think are absolutely absurd!!!!!! What has this society come too? Sorry I was really irritated and needed somewhere to vent!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of us are getting the picture - of fundamental change, that is. Understanding is one thing; acceptance another.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What's the matter with that young man? Imagine, being somewhere OUTDOORS in a beautiful place, wearing a cowboy hat of all things, going by your real name instead of an alias like lil' buzz ice dogg dollaz G, and exercising your Second Amendment Rights. Sounds like trouble to me.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All your hard work and teaching of ones kids can get thrown out the door once they walk through those doors at school, one can only hope that when they come home they still believe in the principals that was taught to them. I guess they would have preferred a pic. of kids hanging out on a street corner.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i guess i can understand the first reason,not that i agree with it

but the other three reasons are just assanine

realy, the back ground was to pretty? his name is to long? come on those sound like a statements only a complete moron would make

oh wait,your in Co. arent you,and that state is run by morons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I too understand the first reason they gave, i don't understand why they felt it necessary to state any other reasons. Certainly one should be allowed to use their full name and wear a hat if one wishes to. I might think it necessary to submit another pic just the same without the rifle. I also might take a third with a beenie pulled down to my eyes with some litter in the background.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Schools... More like "indoctrination centers" :-(

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

One of my sons senior pics is of him in his FFA Skeet shirt and his Remmy 1100 over his shoulder.

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I too understand the first reason they gave, i don't understand why they felt it necessary to state any other reasons. Certainly one should be allowed to use their full name and wear a hat if one wishes to. I might think it necessary to submit another pic just the same without the rifle. I also might take a third with a beenie pulled down to my eyes with some litter in the background.


don't forget to have his pants waistband down to his thighs.

Wayne, sorry to hear about your nephew, I figured your area of Colorado was a little more conservative but then I remembered the school (as stated above " indoctrination center" ) is controlled by the liberal teachers union.

This State and Country needs to pull it's head out before it completely suffocates.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Wayne and all I can say otherwise is thats its BS!!!!!


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Unbelievable !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now thats just not right. Ok the gun, ya I can see thier point a little bit but the rest is just plain bs. Sounds like its time to get a new school board there.

I'd hire a lawyer and sue them for freedom of speech violations just to make a point to them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

that's just wrong Ruger!..


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Yet another gleaming example of why this country is circling bowl and headed for the sewers!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------

